# Passed my Payroll Exam went to the CCO (Pictures)



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 9, 2009)

So I took my payroll exam for accounting and got an 85 B on it I was shooting for an A but I had a baby 6 months ago this is the first exam Ive taken since giving birth to her to finish up on my certificate in accounting. I told myself as long as I passed Id go to the CCO and buy me 2 new MAC items well I didnt stop at 2 I stopped at 5 but oh well got some good stuff and stayed under 100.00. and they got Hello Kitty Pressed and Mystery Powders!!! 

So heres what I got.... 

Hello Kitty Pressed Powder in Pretty Baby $15.50
Heatherette Trio 1 $ 22.75
Paint Pot in Rollickin' $11.75
Mineral Duo Shadow in Bright Side/ Gallery Gal $ 13.50 
Powder Blush in Honour $12.75

Then I was online looking at train cases I saw the cutest one at target.com since I was out at my CCO their was a target on my way home I stopped and got it. It has a lace look and texture to it. I love it !!!


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 9, 2009)

enjoy your goodies! im loving that train case!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 9, 2009)

What a great reason to go shopping, this a great haul!


----------



## Aremisia (Aug 9, 2009)

ooh. love that case! and i'm totally jealous of your CCO steals!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 9, 2009)

Congrats on the exam! Great haul


----------



## marisol24 (Aug 9, 2009)

nice traincase! I have seen some people on here with it and always envy the pretty lace on it


----------



## christinakate (Aug 10, 2009)

jealous. major CCO finds !


----------



## Susanne (Aug 10, 2009)

Great haul!! I love what you got. Enjoy and congrats to your exam!


----------



## lushious_lips (Aug 10, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## VAQTPIE (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats on your exam!  Nice haul!


----------



## luvleighlsr (Aug 16, 2009)

I have the same traincase but I grew out of mine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Love the haul!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2009)

that train case is stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me likey!  and great find with rollickin paint pot - i use it all the time!


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 17, 2009)

Love the train case! Congrats on passing your exam!


----------



## holly1222 (Aug 20, 2009)

Anything lacy i just have to love it.Its going on my wishlist. its so cute.
Congrats on ur passing the exam.


----------



## Geekette (Aug 20, 2009)

Great haul! I love the traincase!


----------



## LouLou69 (Aug 20, 2009)

That traincase is gorgeous x


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 20, 2009)

Everything looks super fabulous! Enjoy!


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 22, 2009)

How much was the train case?


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 22, 2009)

enjoy!


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Aug 22, 2009)

Congrats on passing your exam!  Your train case is so cute!  Don't you just love the CCO?!?  I've been to mine four times in the past week and a half because they keep putting new stuff out.  It's soooo dangerous for my wallet!


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome finds!  Love the traincase


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_How much was the train case? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was under 30 I believe 25 then they have a smaller one for 20.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartwarpaint* 

 
_Congrats on passing your exam! Your train case is so cute! Don't you just love the CCO?!? I've been to mine four times in the past week and a half because they keep putting new stuff out. It's soooo dangerous for my wallet!_

 
My cco said they werent putting new out till september so I'm saving I'm either going back it sept or oct. I splurged today though and bought a pink sapphire pendant and diamond earring out of my savings.....


----------



## Nicolaarthur99 (Aug 23, 2009)

well done on the passed exams, i'm looking to do payroll now that i've done my accounting degree!! i love the heatherette trio!!! xxx


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_It was under 30 I believe 25 then they have a smaller one for 20._

 
Thank you!


----------

